# humminbird helix 7 DI GPS G2 HARD reset question



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi- I know you can factory reset this device by booting and on the setup menu, select restore defaults. But is there a button sequence known that does the same thing? like Power and the "+" button? 

I just picked one up used, and I want to re-flash an older firmware because the latest firmware is a little buggy. My second problem is that the parent company does not offer the old firmware files.

Thank You-


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

I still have versions 1.5,1.6,1.8,and 2.0 for the helix chip 7 di gps g2 they are about 30kb each.
I do not know if I can post them, I think they are to big. I may be able to email if you can accept a 30 meg file.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

We may be able to start a dropbox account for a 30 day trail to transfer the file


----------

